# Tylomelania sp. sulawesi snails are eating boiled carrot



## igor.kanshyn

Orange rabbit/elephant sulawesi snails are eating boiled carrot


























It's almost done:


----------



## TBemba

I thought everyone knew Rabbits love carrots


----------



## AquariAM

Can I buy one of those from you Igor? I have a yellow one.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

TBemba said:


> I thought everyone knew Rabbits love carrots


I don't know why these snails are called _rabbit_. They are also called _elephant_ and this is makes more sense


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> Can I buy one of those from you Igor? I have a yellow one.


Sure, I have a lot of boiled carrot. I can give you a good deal to it 

Seriously, I bought my snails in Menagerie Pet Shop. They should still have a lot of them.


----------



## TBemba

igor.kanshyn said:


> I don't know why these snails are called _rabbit_. They are also called _elephant_ and this is makes more sense


I have some Chocolate rabbits and I was wondering why they have not breed. I received the new TFH magazine and in the breeders challenge one guy has breed them and the thing is the shells on the babies are not white like the adults but black.

I also think they look and move more like Elephants than rabbits.


----------



## AquariAM

igor.kanshyn said:


> Sure, I have a lot of boiled carrot. I can give you a good deal to it
> 
> Seriously, I bought my snails in Menagerie Pet Shop. They should still have a lot of them.


They were all yellow and I've never seen an orange one. That's where mine is from.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

TBemba said:


> I have some Chocolate rabbits and I was wondering why they have not breed. I received the new TFH magazine and in the breeders challenge one guy has breed them and the thing is the shells on the babies are not white like the adults but black.
> 
> I also think they look and move more like Elephants than rabbits.


They will breed for you if everything is fine in a tank and you have male and female 
Look at the second post here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14842&page=11


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> They were all yellow and I've never seen an orange one. That's where mine is from.


You right, that ones are yellow, but there is *a new shipment with orange ones.* 
You will find a new tank with new snails just above a tank with old snail. New snails have new price


----------



## AquariAM

igor.kanshyn said:


> You right, that ones are yellow, but there is *a new shipment with orange ones.*
> You will find a new tank with new snails just above a tank with old snail. New snails have new price


Ah. I will purchase one of these orange snails this week then. I imagine it will get along with my yellow snail. 

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p_118814_35656D.jpg

BA's Scar now carries this stuff. The first ingredient is milk powder so it's great for snail shells. Just as nice at making a nice rabbit snail shell as assassin and apple snails. Nerites like it too. It's a really good thing to include in any snail's diet IMO.


----------



## PACMAN

These are the most awesome snails ever!

Great pics Igor!


----------



## menagerie

AquariAM said:


> Ah. I will purchase one of these orange snails this week then. I imagine it will get along with my yellow snail.


the stock is spoken for at the moment but we do have 60+ more Orange snails arriving on Wednesday


----------



## AquariAM

menagerie said:


> the stock is spoken for at the moment but we do have 60+ more Orange snails arriving on Wednesday


Awesome 
I have to bring you those two Sajica males too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> Ah. I will purchase one of these orange snails this week then. I imagine it will get along with my yellow snail.
> 
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p_118814_35656D.jpg
> 
> BA's Scar now carries this stuff. The first ingredient is milk powder so it's great for snail shells. Just as nice at making a nice rabbit snail shell as assassin and apple snails. Nerites like it too. It's a really good thing to include in any snail's diet IMO.


Thank you for this info.
Does it mean that any product with _milk powder_ improve snail\shrimp shells?


----------



## AquariAM

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you for this info.
> Does it mean that any product with _milk powder_ improve snail\shrimp shells?


If I had to guess I'd say yes. I don't know if there's some specific form it's in that makes it more bioavailable or if there's a vitamin composition that helps with uptake in the Tetra formula.


----------



## characinfan

Milk powder for snails? I suspect that neither the snails nor their gut bacteria have lactase, so while feeding snails stuff with milk powder might boost their calcium intake, it might also give them gas. 

Almonds and small cubes of tofu are other good source of calcium, and you don't need to do anything special to them to get your snails to eat them. Snails will also eat uncooked carrot. They rasp stuff.


----------



## AquariAM

characinfan said:


> Milk powder for snails? I suspect that neither the snails nor their gut bacteria have lactase, so while feeding snails stuff with milk powder might boost their calcium intake, it might also give them gas.
> 
> Almonds and small cubes of tofu are other good source of calcium, and you don't need to do anything special to them to get your snails to eat them. Snails will also eat uncooked carrot. They rasp stuff.


I fed an apple snail this stuff as a staple from quarter size to about quadroonie (four toonies) size (it was a gigantic canaliculata) and I never noticed the snail having any kind of issues with that. It had very normal looking stool and was extremely active and never showed signs of discomfort.


----------



## characinfan

AquariAM said:


> I fed an apple snail this stuff as a staple from quarter size to about quadroonie (four toonies) size (it was a gigantic canaliculata) and I never noticed the snail having any kind of issues with that. It had very normal looking stool and was extremely active and never showed signs of discomfort.


Maybe it was shy.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

One of the ways of increasing calcium level in a tank is using crushed corrals as a substrate. This is exactly what I have in this Sulawesi shrimps 20g aquarium.

Some time ago, I bought a _small tortoise made from calcium_. They are sold in pet shops for those who keep tortoises.
I've placed it in a filter and it has dissolved in two days.


----------



## AquariAM

igor.kanshyn said:


> One of the ways of increasing calcium level in a tank is using crushed corrals as a substrate. This is exactly what I have in this Sulawesi shrimps 20g aquarium.
> 
> Some time ago, I bought a _small tortoise made from calcium_. They are sold in pet shops for those who keep tortoises.
> I've placed it in a filter and it has dissolved in two days.


The thing I like about this food is that you don't have to put wacky levels of calcium in the water and increase your pH and hardness in an aquarium where you might not otherwise want to, like a community tank. That definitely does work though.

I don't think that was a very nice thing to do to a turtle- dissolving it in a filter like that.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

AquariAM said:


> I don't think that was a very nice thing to do to a turtle- dissolving it in a filter like that.


It did not make a water cloudy.
And, according to my inaccurate test kit, it has increased GH from 100ppm to 150ppm. It raises pH, because of GH, but I didn't find a difference.


----------



## bae

igor.kanshyn said:


> It did not make a water cloudy.
> And, according to my inaccurate test kit, it has increased GH from 100ppm to 150ppm. It raises pH, because of GH, but I didn't find a difference.


It was probably made of calcium sulfate (gypsum, plaster), not calcium carbonate. CaSO4 is more soluble than CaCO3 and has less effect on alkalinity and pH.


----------

